
Jeep Bluetooth Radio Hack for a TJ Jeep - dimonomid
http://longhornengineer.com/2017/02/06/jeep-bluetooth-radio-hack-for-a-tj-jeep/
======
there4
This is a great hack! For those of us that don't have time but want a similar
result, 1FactoryRadio sells a lot of OEM radios with bluetooth upgrades.

[http://www.1factoryradio.com/1984-2002-ras-chrysler-jeep-
dod...](http://www.1factoryradio.com/1984-2002-ras-chrysler-jeep-dodge-car-
truck-w-bluetooth-music-cs-am-fm-radio/)

